# VFS or Cap?



## EiCreations (Jun 5, 2010)

So I am trying to figure my life out right now. Just looking for some suggestions. Here is the situation:

At the moment I am doing my first year at VFS (an intro course, that gives you a taste of everything.) I am pleased with what I am learning so far(there are some cons but all schools have cons) I am wanting to be an editor and have the idea of doing a lot of independent projects when I graduate. What I really want to do is get a house and recruit like a team(my friends own their own videography business and have some decent equipment) and have a constant stream of creativity coming out of there. My brother and his friends are very funny, and my friend is an aspiring journalist and has some great writing skills and obviously I am making tons of connections in school. I figure we can stick to weddings and corporate videos to pay the rent and we could pump out some short "collegehumor" type videos, enter contests, pretty much filming something every day.

Back on topic. In a few terms I have to pick a specialization to stream into(Film, animation or digital design). My editing teacher brought up a good point on if I plan on going into film next year I should stream into something like animation(I guess having a background in animation makes a better editor too). So I originally planned on entering their Film program but I am reconsidering due to the fact of their insane tuition costs and the negative reviews online(I do understand not many people post good reviews, the nature is to only speak out if something is wrong.) Or I could start the 3 year program at Capilano. The only thing about that is 3years is quite a long time and if I am going to learn the same amount in VFS in one then there is no point. I have emailed Capilano some questions and waiting to hear back.

I am just wondering what you guys thing, I would be saving like 10 grand by going to Cap, but I would have to spend 2 more years in school compared to one. It wouldn't be a problem if I hadn't taken foundations because now it would be 4years total instead of the original 2. 

I understand the film industry is a "either you have it or you don't" kind of deal and I know I have to be patient but 3years seems like a fairly long time. If Capilano is that much better then VFS though I may consider it.


----------



## One Real Wonder (Jun 19, 2010)

I assume that VFS is Vancouver Film School?

Animation is hot right now, but it's a very limited field. If you are not 'geeked' on drawing, pass it up.

The question you should ask is: what do I want to do? Make Films, or draw? There is your answer.

I have yet to see an animator who could edit anything. You do get some insight on motion, and directing with animation, but so what? You can do that by making films.

As for saving 10K, how so? You are losing money by spending more time in school.

If VFS is a vocational school (not a true Uni or College), and you want to stay there; I suggest you go Film. I assume that animation is the same price. Not sure. As for Capo, again real school?

If Capo is a Uni/College, then get a degree in Marketing, and minor in Film. No, I am not kidding.

Addendum: Screw Patience. Work your ass of doing things that will get you noticed for doing quality work. It's not "college humor" stuff, either. As for shooting Wedding Videos, get some experience working for someone doing that. It's not easy, and you can get into serious trouble if you screw up.

Oh, and "the film industry" is NOT "you have it or you don't." You can learn what you need.


----------



## highfive (Jun 20, 2010)

The whole buying a house and starting a production company from within sounds pretty fun. I've never heard of anyone doing it before but it sounds like a cool idea. And the guy above made a good point in that you could look at it in a way that you'd be losing money by spending two more years at Cap instead of working, essentially going after the same experience/degree as you would at VFS.  

Also I haven't heard much about Cap but I think VFS has a little better reputation in the industry, and a schools reputation goes a long way from what I hear. So ya, Id go to VFS if I were you; either way I'm sure you'll be fine.  Good luck!


----------



## EiCreations (Jul 3, 2010)

Really appreciate the feedback guys, I have decided to stay in VFS. I have never been so dedicated to school in my entire life and I am enjoying this year and have only minor complaints. I have pretty realistic goals(from what I have seen the bad reviews are from people with no work ethic/assumed they would be handed a job).

I am just learning the ins and out and still will talk to my advisors/instructors and post back here for advice in the following terms. This first year they just teach you the bare minimum of everything(we have only really touched on editing, most is theory, art history, illustrator/photoshop stuff, etc.) Which I have no problems with because I knew nothing about photoshop/illustrator before starting school. Things don't really heat up until 4th term.

If I do decide to stream into film in 5th and 6th term(which is only 12weeks combined) everything I learn will be covered in the 12month course next year(a more in depth film course.) It will make it easier on me I am sure, and I will be able to learn faster but I also could get a little background in digital design/animation(which I believe also covers 3D animation/modeling/etc which is pretty cool)

So I am still deciding if I am just going to learn this stuff next year anyway, I could get more out of it and stream into something else(a little background is better then no background). I still can sit in on film classes but just won't be graded.

From what I have seen you can't just sit back and wait for jobs you have to take risks, which is what I want to do with the "production house." It doesn't have to be collegehumor type of videos all the time(which it won't be, my friends buinsess have been doing weddings/grads/coprate videos for about 3years) but the kids I know are some of the funniest people I have ever met(and smart) and they are willing to drain their brains and try this out for a year or two. As much as I am in it for the money, I'm not. I enjoy what I do and have projects I want to pursue even if it's just in my spare time.

As for the comment about learning what you need. I do agree for the most part, but you can't teach creativty which is a big part of it all. Which also brings up another good point; what people have been telling me is what you make in school is going to suck, student films aren't going to be masterpeices. I have been told students in the film stream fight over who directs/etc and I should look at it as I am there to learn how to use the equipment put my ego aside and wait to direct after I graduate.

I do want to direct my own projects but I also realize everyone wants to do that so at the moment I am focusing on editing, which I have also been told(and from what I have seen) the best directors are or have been editors.


----------



## joe.khan (Jul 7, 2010)

Visual effects might be a good option for you.  There is a new school based in Pinewood Studios in UK.  It might be worth you taking a look.  Check it out, www.thevfxacademy.com


----------

